# Copper Or Nylon Olives In Compression Fittings



## kjparker (6/7/11)

Hi,

I had to raid the fittings off my brew kettle last night to do an emergency repair on our houses water pipes! As a result of this, I need to get some new ones.

The compression fittings I am using come with both the copper olive and the nylon olive. Which would I be better using?

I am leaning towards the copper ones for longevity, however I am open to suggestions


----------



## Roscoe (6/7/11)

Hi Clueless,

I have been using the nylon olives for a couple of years without any problems, one advantage is that you do not have to tighten the nut as much to get an effective seal and hence does not crush the copper pipe. Much easier to get apart.


Cheers Roscoe


----------



## Crusty (6/7/11)

Roscoe said:


> Hi Clueless,
> 
> I have been using the nylon olives for a couple of years without any problems, one advantage is that you do not have to tighten the nut as much to get an effective seal and hence does not crush the copper pipe. Much easier to get apart.
> 
> ...



+1. 
Ditch the copper & just use the nylon olive.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/11)

Araldite and cable ties.. :icon_cheers:


----------

